# Obi's growing up fast



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I swear he's having a growth spurt at the moment as he suddenly looks bigger!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He's a handsome chap... in the last picture his legs look long, its always hard to tell though without something else in the shot as a guide x


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

obi is beautiful, he looks a lot like Flossy x x


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

I think Poppy on a growth spurt as well, she's exactly the same age as obi 4 month 1 week and 5 days  She looks bigger everyday. She can now jump up on to the coffee table and on to the settee


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

He still looks tiny compared to Lolly  I weighed her on the scales at Partners pet shop and she is 7.5 kg


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Omg, he is so cute! Love that close up of him


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Obi is gorgeous


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

oh Obi ... lovely fluffy cockapoo ... just want to cuddle him.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol its funny how some days you look at them and you wonder when it was they changed so much


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

kendal said:


> lol its funny how some days you look at them and you wonder when it was they changed so much


Ah, I do that with my kids all the time! 

Wow, Obi definitely looks a lot bigger than at the Poo Fest! He was so little and fluffy then, like a big black snowball. He has really grown up!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes Obi looks bigger than at the Poo Fest for sure. His coat has grown longer too ....he looks lovely.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes, he does look more'grown-up' now. What height and weight is he?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

embee said:


> Yes, he does look more'grown-up' now. What height and weight is he?


Well, I weighed last Wednesday before ordering NI and he was 5.4kg and around 11inches so I'll measure him again later and we'll see....


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

He is gorgeous


----------

